# مواصفات طبقات الرصف



## المعنائي (16 مايو 2010)

​مواصفات طبقات الرصف
عصام الشرعبي​


الرصف المرن Flexible Pavements​
هو الرصفه التى تكون الطبقه السطحيه من البيتون البيوتمي اما طبقه الاساس وماتحت الاساس فيمكن ان تكون من مواد غير معالجه كالحصى المكسر والخلائط الحصويه الرمليه 
. الرصفاتالمرنه( Conventional Flexible Pavement ).​

تتكونمنثلاثطبقاترئيسيةالطبقةالسطحية (Surface Course) تليهاطبقةالأساس (Base Course) ثمطبقةماتحتالأساس
(Subbase Course ).
​الطبقةالسطحيةتكونمنأفضلنوعيةموادمنحيثالقدرةعلىالتحمل.
ينتقلتأثيرالحمولاتالمروريةمنخلالهذهالطبقاتإلىالتربةالطبيعيةالتييفترضأنتكونقدرتهاعلىالتحملعاليةنسبياًحيثيتمدمكهابشكلجيد (Compacted Sub grade) لتحسينمواصفاتها.​ 

الرصف الصلب Rigid Pavements​
هو الذي تكون طبقته السطحيه من البيتون العادي اوالمسلح وبعباره اخرى هو الذي يكون لديهمقاومه وصلاده عاليه على الانعطاف
الرصفاتالخرسانية ( Rigid Pavements ).
يتكونهذاالنوعمنبلاطةخرسانية (Slab PCC) يتمإنشاؤهامباشرةعلىالتربةالطبيعيةأويوضعتحتهاطبقةأساسحصوية (Base Course).
تعتبرصلابةالبلاطةالخرسانيةالعاملالأهمفيالتصميمأماالعاملالأهمفيتصميمالرصفاتالمرنةهوقدرةتحملالتربةالطبيعية.​


طبقات الرصف المرن( الين)​
تتكون الرصفه المرنه من:
1. طبقه التربه الاصليه(تربه المسار)Sub grade
2. طبقه ماتحت الاساس Subbase Course
3. طبقه الاساسBase Course
4. الطبقه السطحيه (الاسفلتيه)Surface Course)​ طبقه التربه الاصليه Sub grade

هي طبقه الارض الطبيعيه التي يتم وضع طبقات الرصف عليها بعد تمهيدها وتسويتها.وتعتبر التربه الاصليه الاساس الحقيقي لجسم الطريق حيث انها القاعده الاساسيه التى ترتكز عليها جميع طبقات الرصف.​
طبقه ماتحت الاساس Subbase Course ).​
هي الطبقه التي تفرش مباشره فوق السطح الترابي , وتتالف من الحصى او الحصى المكسر المدكوك او من الرمل الترابي وقد يكون السطح الترابي قويا اويمكن ان يكون من تربه غير مستقره تثبت بواسطه بعض المواد التثبيت ثم توضع وتفرش عليهاء طبقه ما تحت الاساس 
الهدف من هذه الطبقه 
1. عدم تؤثر طبقه السطح الترابي باي مؤ ثرات كالمياه والرطوبه والثلج....., من الوصول للسطح الترابي الذي يؤدي الى خرابه
2. توزيع الاحمال التي يتعرض لهاء سطح الطريق والطبقات السسفليه كمرور المركبات 
3. تهيئة سطح لاستقبال الطبقات العلويه من الرصيف
4. التوفير في تكاليف مواد الرصف حيث ان المواد المستخدمه في طبقه تحت الاساس هي اقل جودة وارخص ثمناً من المواد التي تعلؤها
5. تمنع هذه الطبقه امتزاج مواد السطح الترابي مع طبقه الاساس 
6. تعطي قوة اكثر للسطح الترابيخاصه بعد دحله جيداً
7. يمكن زياده سمك هذه الطبقه من قبل المهندسين وبذلك توفر في طبقات الرصف العليا.
8. تمن وصول الماء والتراب للفواصل في طبقات الرصف الخرساني.
9. المواد المستخدمه في هذه الطبقه تكون رديئه التوصيل بشكل عام.​
مواصفات طبقه ماتحت الاساس​
1.ان تكون نسبه المواد الناعمه والموادالينه فيها قليله
2.ان تحتوي على تدرج حبيبى مناسب بحيث تبقى مستقره
3.أن لا يتجاوز حد الميوعه فيه25%ومعامل الدونه6%
4.أنلاتتجاوز نسبه التأكل للحبيباتفيها على50%.​
طبقه الاساس Base Course​
وهي الطبقه التي توضع فوق طبقه ما تحت الاساس اومباشره على السطح الترابي ان كان هذاء السطح صلباً, وتقوم هذة الطبقه بتحمل وتوزيح الاحمال على الطبقات الادنى ويعتمد هذاء على نوع المواد المستعمله المكونه من الحصمه او من الدبش المكسر او مخلطات الافران المكسره( حصمه صناعيه)مع زجود ماده الرمل اومجموعه متنوعة من المواد دون تثبيت او مع تثبيتبموادمثبته خاصه اسمنت جير اسفلت والاساس يفرش على طبقه واحده او مجموعه طبقات حسب تصميم الطريق وتكون المواد الاقل جودة في الاسفل والاكثر جوده في الاعلى.
وجوده هذة المواد مجتمعه يجب ان تكون افضل من المواد المستخدمه في طبقه ما تحت الاساس , ومواد طبقه الاساس تتطلب القوه والتدرج وغيرهاء من المواصفات الفنيه.
مواصفات المواد المستخدمة في طبقه ما تحت الاساس وطبقه الاساس 
1. ان يتحمل الاوزان الساقطه عليها من قبل المرو رالمكثف على سطح الطريق .
2. ان تكون المواد مدكوكه جيداً حتى لاتؤثر مرو الشاحنات وتكرار مرورها على الطبقات بحيث تسبب بعض المشاكل والحاجه الى اصلاح بعد ذلك.
3. ان لا يتغير خواصها الطبيعي هاو الفيزيائيه مع مرور الشاحنات ولا مع مرور الوقت (عمر الطريق)
4. ان تكون مواد هذه الطبقات متدرجهGrading
وضيفه طبقه الاساس 
1. تهيئه السطح لاستقبال الطبقات الاعلى بحيث يكون مستوياً وناعماً.
2. حمايه ما تحتهاء من رصف من تسرب المياه والرطوبه من اعلى الى اسفل
3. مقاومه الصقيع والتجمد في مواد الطبقات
4. تقليل ضاهره الانتفاخ في الطبقات السفلىمن الطبقه خاصه الطبقه الترابيه​
مواصفات طبقه الاساسBase Course​
1.أن تحتوي على تدرج جيد
2.أن لاتحتوي على المواد الناعمه والمواد الينه الزايدهز
3.أن لايتجاوز حد الميوعه فيها 25%ومعامل الدونه6%.
4.أن لاتزيد نسبه المار من منخل رقم 200على10%.
5.أن لاتتجاوز نسبه التاكل للحبيبات عن 50%
6.أن تدمك دمكا جيداُ​ الطبقه السطحيه Surface Course

تتكون من:
خليط من الحصمه+الاسفلت السائل توضع فوق طبقه الاساس وتصمم هذه الطبقه لـ
1. توزع الاحمال بشكل جيد
2. تقليل نفاذ الماء الى الطبقات الرصف السفليه
3. تامين سطح مقاوم للتزحلق
4. تامين سطح انسيابي اثناء مرور الشاحنات والسيارات
5. تامين عدم تشقققق السطح
6. لتوازن بين النسبه المثاليه للاسفلتوتدرج الحصمه للحصول على خلطه نموذجيه
7. تامين ثبات عال تحت ضروف المناخيه والجويه والمروريه
8. تقاوم تاثير الحث والبري من مرور السيارات والشاحنات
مواصفات الطبقه السطحيه Surface Course
تتكونالرصفةمنطبقةأوأكثرمنالخلطاتالإسفلتيةالساخنة (Hot Mix Asphalt) ويتمإنشاؤهامباشرةفوقالتربةالطبيعيةأوالمحسنة (Improved Subgrade).​تصمم الخلطه وفقا لمعايير معينه تاخذ بعين الاعتبار قوة الخلطه وثباتها ونسبه الفراغات فيها وتدرج الحصمه المستعمله (تفضل التدرج الكثيف المحتوى على حبيبات ذات حجم اقصى مقداره25ملم, بالاضافه لتدرجات اخرى في الخلطات المفتوحه وخلطات الاسفلت الرملي9
عدد الطبقات السطحيه
يمكن ان تكون طبقه واحده اوطبقتان , وتفرش الطبقه كماسبق وتستحمل بعض الاوجه الاسفلتيه لــ الوجه التأسيسى Prime catوالجه اللاصق TACK COATلزيادة التثبيت ومقاومه تاثير الحت والبري والاهتراء وتامين مقاومة التزحلق الكافيه والثابته للربط بين السح والاساس ولمساعده كطبقه انشائيه واحده في توزيع الاحمال.
مواصفات الاسفلت 
1سخن المواد الاسفلتيهالرابطه اللزجه لتصبح سائله ثم خلطها مع الحصمه في المصنع , يفرش ويك الخليط وهو ساخن.
1. استخدام الرابط الاسفلتي اخلطه مع الحصمه عند درجات الحراره العاديه والخلط يمكن ان يكون في المصنع او على جانب الطريق, فرش ودحل الخليط في درجات الحراره العاديه
2. اضافه ماده حاله ومفككه مثل النافتا او الكيروسين الرابط الى الاسفلت الزج لجعله 
ان تكون نسب الخليط
3. الركام الاجمالي93الى97%
4. الماده الرابطه من4الى7%
5. يشطرط في الركام ان يكون صلبا وقاسيا ونضيفا و
6. يجبأنتتحملالخلطاتالإسفلتيةالتغيرفيدرجاتالحرارة.
تناسبموادالرصفةمعمتطلباتالتصميممثلاًتكونمقاومةللتشققاتالتمساحيةأوتكونالطبقاتالسفليةللرصفةتقاومالتشوهالثابت (Permanent Deformation) الناتجعنزيادةالحمولاتالمحورية​ 

الرصفة الخرسانيه(Rigid Pavement):​
وهيعبارةعنطبقةخرسانيةيتراوحسمكهامابين(15 – 30)سم،بحيثيتمصبهاعلىالطريق أوعلىأساسحصويالذييتمفردهقبلذلك،وقدتكونهذهالطبقةمسلحةأوغيرمسلحة،وتصببشكلكاملأوعلىشكلقطعبحيثيبلغطولكلقطعةمابين(20 – 50)مللخرسانةالعادية،وقديصلطولالقطعةإلى300مللخرسانةالمسلحة.
تعتبرصلابةالبلاطةالخرسانيةالعاملالأهمفيالتصميمأماالعاملالأهمفيتصميمالرصفاتالمرنةهوقدرةتحملالتربةالطبيعية.
ينتشرهذاالنوعمنالرصفاتفيالمناطقالباردة (أوروباوروسياوأمريكاالشمالية) حيثتقاومالفواصلالموجودةبينبلاطاتالرصفةالتغيراتالحراريةالكبيرةبينالصيفوالشتاءأوبينالليلوالنهار.
قدتكونهذهالرصفاتمسلحةأوغيرمسلحةوذلكحسبالحجومالمروريةونسبةالشاحناتالثقيلة.
أهمية عمل طبقة الأساس:
1.التحكمبتسربالمياهالجوفيةوالأتربةمنخلالالفواصلالموجودةفيالبلاطةالخرسانية.
2.التحكمبتأثيرالصقيعفيالبلادالباردة (Frost Action).
3.تحسينتصريفمياهالأمطار.
4.تقليلحدوثالانكماش (Shrinkage) والانتفاخ (Swell).
5.تسريععمليةالإنشاء.​

​ 
عصام الشرعبي​ 
​


​


----------



## ss_online1 (17 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
م سامح سمير 
دمياط الجديدة


----------



## hemaxplode (17 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## ابوشيماء (17 مايو 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات العامة


----------



## متوكل الترجمى (23 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.a.allam (22 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## eng.hosieny (30 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abu saber2 (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## yousefrajb (13 فبراير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## chmc (13 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على هدا المجهود العظىم


----------



## صفوان محمد (10 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيدنصير (12 أبريل 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## السيدنصير (13 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## السيدنصير (13 أبريل 2012)

_جزاك الله الف خير_


----------



## مهندس سمير (20 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس سمير (20 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (18 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا بش مهندس على المعلومات القيمة ولكن 
لو كنت فقط اضفت اسم الماده وسماكتها في الحالة الطبيعية والاراضي الطينية
تحياتي


----------

